# Laminated wooden mallet



## jspadaro (Mar 20, 2015)

A lot of people have mallets, so this is nothing special, just my version. I have a writeup here on building one of these: http://did-it-myself.com/building-a-laminated-wooden-mallet/

When knocking together some tight mortise and tenons for my daughter's crib, I kept using a block of wood and a claw hammer - I hadn't bothered to build a mallet yet. Well, I didn't have three hands to hold the crib, the wood, and the hammer, so I ended up strapping a chunk of 4x4 on, which worked better than you'd think!

I had enough of that though, and finally made the mallet pictured. It's out of scrap from the crib, which is white ash from a farm in Nashville.

I didn't really worry too much about the finish, etc, so that part is a bit of a rush job (hence the end grain being darker and having glue marks, etc). It came out sturdy and functional, though, which is what mattered to me.

I chose to go with a laminated mallet as opposed to trying to bore a hole in a solid block because this was way easier, is probably just as strong, and I was able to use scrap I already had rather than springing for a large chunk of hardwood.


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice job with them..:smile:


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

Good work. 
Looks surprisingly similar to the one I made for myself.


----------



## jspadaro (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks guys. It's definitely function over form since its a tool to be used and abused, but I'm happy. Only regret is not taking the time to put it together sooner!


----------

